# Ace



## muncy (Mar 17, 2020)

Wanted to give a shout out to bones at Ace labs, placed an order on Wednesday received a confirmation email very quickly then a follow up email the next day telling to sit back and wait package is on the way. Package arrived the following Monday in perfect condition, i ordered bones blend Cyp and Sus, first pin was Friday and no pip very smooth and potent. i don't write reviews but was very impressed with the whole transaction, place the extra he threw in. First class all the way and will definitely be my new source


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Always great to hear sponsors here are gtg ~


----------



## bigjohnky97 (Aug 3, 2020)

Anyone heard from Ace recently. Tried to order but no follow up emails for several days.


----------

